# Most Horrific Coils Ever Seen



## Gizmo (28/7/15)

*1. “Guy came into the shop and says this tastes fine…”*


Submitted by docohm











*2. “My buddy rolled up into the shop the other day and popped his top. Said he’s never changed it since he got it.”*


Submitted by Nash_Holt











*3. “Never though I would see the day where I witnessed this in person…”*


Submitted by J0RD0











*4. “Someone brought this into my work.”*


Submitted by drcre











*5. “Dude asked to see my build. Then he showed me his…”*


Submitted by Skika











*6. “Friend said his vape was tasting bad.”*


Submitted by toast-3











*7. “A few hours of Vapor Hut Top Hat Toffee…”*


Submitted by WiseToTheLies











*8. “NSFV (not suitable for vaping)…”*


Submitted by brewjitsu











*9. “You guys think I should start changing my coils more often?”*


Submitted by volcanonacho









*10. “After about 10ml of Velvet Cloud’s delicious (and sadly discontinued) Candy Bar.”*


Submitted by neogamerdrew











_And for good measure, an added bonus post--we couldn't resist including it. Mahalo to /u/mustangwolf1997 for your horrifying build!: _


*11. “I cried. Mainly because my coils look like this... I BUILT IT FOUR DAYS AGO AND I CLEANED AND WICKED IT THIS MORNING THE F*CK AM I DOING WRONG”*


Submitted by mustangwolf1997







- See more at: http://www.volcanoecigs.com/blog/terrifying-coils-youve-seen-on-coilgore.html#sthash.DSGXELki.dpuf


----------



## Marzuq (28/7/15)

those coils are so bad i can almost taste the gunk. 
imagine the amazement when they taste their juice on a good clean coil tho...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (28/7/15)

Sies .


----------



## GerharddP (28/7/15)

My fav was number 4 and 8. 4 looks like toe jam.....just awesome ......number 8 must be a winner, that guy must boil all the liquid in there to start vaping as there is nowhere that the vapor can escape, #LEGEND


----------



## annemarievdh (28/7/15)

horrifying!!!! 

Sies man!!


----------



## Marzuq (28/7/15)

GerharddP said:


> My fav was number 4 and 8. 4 looks like toe jam.....just awesome ......number 8 must be a winner, that guy must boil all the liquid in there to start vaping as there is nowhere that the vapor can escape, #LEGEND



excellent that toe jam just grossed me out. chills down the spine grossed out

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (28/7/15)

Ew, thats terrible

I will say though that my coils look very unappetising after 5 or 10ml of Blackbird. 

But after 15ml of the light coloured menthol fruits, they still look pretty squeaky clean. And the wicks are still nearly white. 

Some juices require more pitstops than others


----------



## Riaz (28/7/15)

My goodness


----------



## zadiac (28/7/15)

lol.....pics like that will put any newbie off vaping. yukky


----------



## Marzuq (28/7/15)

Silver said:


> Ew, thats terrible
> 
> I will say though that my coils look very unappetising after 5 or 10ml of Blackbird.
> 
> ...



i believe the coils above have been skipping every spit stop along the way lol.
i change wick pretty much every day.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (28/7/15)

Marzuq said:


> i believe the coils above have been skipping every spit stop along the way lol.
> i change wick pretty much every day.



Agreed @Marzuq 

I have several devices on the go, so i usually end up doing a big pitstop every few days. The problem i have is that if i am vaping a really lovely juice in one device, that one needs a pitstop first, so its sometimes challenging to "even out the vaping" on all the devices so they need attention at the same time.


----------



## Redeemer (28/7/15)

Can anyone say....
"Blue Waffles" coiled wicks.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/7/15)

Seeing these pictures are a bit too traumatic for me... I change wicks twice a day and that's with Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deckie (28/7/15)

ugggh no man. Geez

What's In your hand right now? ...... new cotton!!!


----------



## Christopher (28/7/15)

Horrifying. That can't be healthy, some people should just stick to a commercial tank with stock coils :|


----------



## Zenooph (28/7/15)

Blegh!!!
How is that even vapable?


----------



## Chukin'Vape (28/7/15)

*nee jissis 

*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## BumbleBee (28/7/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MetalGearX (28/7/15)

Yup some people are crazy. Do they know that this goes into their lungs?. Change mine everyday even when I use new juices I change them


----------



## Chukin'Vape (28/7/15)

*When I see this




*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## hands (28/7/15)

ooh wow. i cant even begin to imagine what those must taste like and honestly how can you not notice a taste difference. if those are for real its amazing for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## johan (28/7/15)

I don't have any words, not even a swear word , almost - FECK!


----------



## method1 (28/7/15)

No.8 is pretty inspirational. Any tutorials on how to get a killer build like this?


----------



## Andre (28/7/15)

method1 said:


> No.8 is pretty inspirational. Any tutorials on how to get a killer build like this?


Vape "Lait de Poisson" - instructions here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## method1 (28/7/15)

Andre said:


> Vape "Lait de Poisson" - instructions here.



Certainly a good "plaice" to start….

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (29/7/15)

Gizmo said:


> *1. “Guy came into the shop and says this tastes fine…”*
> 
> 
> Submitted by docohm
> ...


you must be joking lmao!


----------



## kev mac (29/7/15)

Marzuq said:


> those coils are so bad i can almost taste the gunk.
> imagine the amazement when they taste their juice on a good clean coil tho...


Must be one of them fancy new fangled custom jobs I been hearing about

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/7/15)

I've just realised something, most of these are drippers on mechanical devices and the users haven't got a clue what they're doing

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (29/7/15)

And here I thought mine looked sif after a change every day or two ... 
It's usually time to change cotton & clean-burn the coils when the taste goes off or your 6mg gets a bit of throat hit.

I think #8 and #9 must taste exceptional - just like chewing on a Charka briquette.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## wazarmoto (29/7/15)

Chukin'Vape said:


> *When I see this
> 
> View attachment 32285
> 
> ...



LMVAO!!!!! 

I choked on my cloud before I could blow out!! That gif is hilarious!!


----------



## gertvanjoe (29/7/15)

You guys inspired me to take mine apart. granted I have been using it for two weeks


----------



## Zenooph (29/7/15)

Did it not taste terrible?


----------



## gertvanjoe (29/7/15)

No not really yet . But then again Im no connoisseur


----------



## Rowan Francis (29/7/15)

i wont post the pics cos somebody might recognise one , but i have had a few devices handed to me for work in the old kayfun days and the inside looked like that .. scary

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (29/7/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> No not really yet . But then again Im no connoisseur


You oke's in Secunda need to step up your game a bit ey....

Look i'm not angry, just disappointed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (29/7/15)

Chukin'Vape said:


> You oke's in Secunda need to step up your game a bit ey....
> 
> Look i'm not angry, just disappointed.
> 
> View attachment 32375




care then to help me into the world of coilbuilding . dont want to subohm


----------



## Kuhlkatz (29/7/15)

@gertvanjoe , tooting on a commercial coil for two weeks and have it look like that is sort of expected, especially darker / sweeter juices.
Using any rebuildable and have it look like that is just borderline criminal.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## gertvanjoe (29/7/15)

lol, lucky it's a commercial but does have the option of installing microcoils

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/15)

My gunky Cyclone Wicks after half a days vaping! Time to pit stop!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Imspaz (30/7/15)

Those are absolutely disgusting and have made me feel yuk !!! How do people not look at that and think hmmmm maybe there is a problem here or , wait that doesn't look healthy maybe I should stop vaping this burnt black stuff !!! Eeew

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Christos (6/8/15)

Hahahaha I lol'd. I change all my coils on Saturdays. I do have 4 RTAs usually in service. There is the occasional "this is starting to taste like the socks I left in my gym bag a week ago that I forgot to take out of the car so the wife is going to kill me" kinda taste. 

I also found that if I have more than 8 Wraps in my coils it starts to taste like the aforementioned really quick.


----------



## Christos (6/8/15)

Has anyone noticed a deterioration of their wick taste since reading this thread?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Buan Stanley (6/8/15)

Number 8 looks like the gunk that comes out of a blocked shower drain ... Ima gonna yack 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

